# CFS Insulated Kayak Fish Bag



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Heya Guys,

Has anyone contemplated buying one of these?

http://www.creativefeathers.com/KayakFishBags.cfm

I just ordered one from the US to try and resolve my fish storage problem on the Prowler Elite. It wasnt cheap, should cost a little over AU$100 delivered (from another online store), but it should be ideal.

I wanted something which didnt take up alot of room or catch too much wind on the water. It should securely nicely over the rear tankwell of the Prowler, and I can still store stuff underneath which will also get some sun protection from the bag above.

Hopefully its the goods, looks ok.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

You'll do well to fill that Dallas! Let us know how it goes


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Hehehe.....

I'm thinking big with this new Prowler!

Although if I manage to catch one of those Spaniards Billybob brings in I'm still going to have to fold the damn thing in half!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

I am currently in the process of getting one very similar stitched up (I thought I had an original idea, should've known better) mine clips onto the front section of the kayak I guess it'll go on the back too using the deck lines. It should be ready next week I'll post photos and cost. The guy is also stitching me a crate mate I'll post both sets of pics together. Mine will be stitched out of a vulcanised material (cant remember what he called it) with clip locks to close and have several drain holes top and bottom and four tie down points (brass carabena style from boat shop). Cost is around $50.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

johnlikes2fishinayak said:


> I am currently in the process of getting one very similar stitched up (I thought I had an original idea, should've known better) mine clips onto the front section of the kayak I guess it'll go on the back too using the deck lines. It should be ready next week I'll post photos and cost. The guy is also stitching me a crate mate I'll post both sets of pics together. Mine will be stitched out of a vulcanised material (cant remember what he called it) with clip locks to close and have several drain holes top and bottom and four tie down points (brass carabena style from boat shop). Cost is around $50.


Sounds good John. Very keen to see some pics when its all done.

Will this bag be waterproof/insulated as well?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

The bag isnt insulated, it is bright yellow for reflection and I thought I would put some of those cool satchels in, I guess all you'd do to insulate is to put in a layer of eva foam on the top and bottom, might have to give that a try if I'm not happy with the performance with this one. In fact I'll calll him and see if he has started to sew it up.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Ross, what lighthouse is that in your picture?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Hi Ross, what lighthouse is that in your picture?


Bloody Lighthouse Spotters, they're everywhere!


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day Dallas

I missed this post as well.

I picked one up early this year and love it, the reusable ice packs that come with it works a treat. Keep the catch and some on water refreshments cold all day. A good feature you can see in the pics is the sides seem to fold in on them selfs, keeps the profile of the bag down so it doesn't catch the wind.

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

I am going to sew one myself from some Coles chiller bags. :lol: :lol:

Cheers Mike


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Here's another suggestion:

Cut a surfboard cover at whatever length you like and glue on a big velcro flap or reattach the zipper.


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

These are slightly different,

http://www.gokayak.co.nz/w/40.htm


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

what a great idea....just what i'll need if and when i catch fish.... :?

i have some aircell home insulation (heavy duty bubble wrap) that works very well. double section velcoed together should do it. in fact i could make a well either for the large front hatch of the outback or in the rear storage well...probably the rear....easier to clean 

cheers


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

has anyone seen one to fit a swing>


----------



## DaveJ (Apr 7, 2007)

G'day Ben :wink: 
I've just purchased one for my Swing, so I'll let tou know how it goes.


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

Thanks to all for the posts, now I've got something to hint for next birthdat. Cheers Paul


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Couta, Duran and I use insulated bags similar to these:

http://www.alltackle.com/fish_bags.htm

Needless to say, we don't take them on the yak. They're not as bulky as an esky and stay cool for ages.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've been using a CFS fish bag for about two years now. It works well for me. Even fragile fish like bonito will stay fresh all day when on ice in the bag. I wouldn't bother keeping bonito or barracuda if I didn't have the fish bag.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

i had the same idea for my tempo, went to a sail maker for a cover over the front well. with 6 eye-lets 3 on each side they will do it for aprox $30. and i was just going to through a small bag of ice in the well. seems yours is a flasher verion..


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

i had the same idea for my tempo, went to a sail maker for a cover over the front well. with 6 eye-lets 3 on each side they will do it for aprox $30. and i was just going to through a small bag of ice in the well. seems yours is a flasher verion..


----------

